

Tweetping, Twitter traffic in real time - pzeups
http://tweetping.net/#
Check out the Twitter activity in realtime<p>This project is based on Nodejs w/ Socket.io, Processing.js and Backbone.js<p>Designed and realized by Franck Ernewein.
======
tibbon
How are they getting the data? Twitter's APIs seem so limited these days.

~~~
mmahemoff
It struck me seeing this how rare it is now to see any kind of Twitter
experiment. Complete 180 from a few years back.

~~~
tibbon
Yep. I was part of the Web Ecology Project in 2009-2010 and we were able to
get pretty awesome access to Twitter at the time. I had a good dialog on a
weekly basis it seemed with their API team and they were super responsive and
supportive of us. Although, whenever I asked what we needed to pay for full
Firehose (which some companies were getting) I couldn't get an answer from
them, and I think they only wanted to talk with huge companies.

Then that all stopped. No more whitelisted IPs for search, no more new
whitelisted accounts for API calls, and then they stripped all my whitelisted
accounts of their 20k/hr API calls and put them all back at the standard
150/hr or whatever.

And what's worse is the network is bigger than ever. Instead of scaling API
access up with network size, they scaled it down. This is really a shame as I
think Twitter is terribly interesting to with it from an academic standpoint,
but unless you have huge money to shell out for API calls or direct access
you're screwed.

------
incision
I'm surprised at the amount of traffic coming from Indonesia. Can anyone offer
some insight?

~~~
pax
Indonesia has 4th biggest population in the world. Also, 6th most active
country on Twitter (2010).

------
bhauer
Very cool! Mind providing some background on how you've rendered the world map
and determine tweet coordinates? Are you mapping the tweets' latitude and
longitude through some projection formula?

~~~
hijinks
Ya I'd like to know also

~~~
pzeups
It's only geolocated tweets. No projection, just a render with Nodejs w/
Socket.io, Processing.js and Backbone.js !

------
chewxy
This was really cool. The office is having internet connectivity problems
right now, and after we fixed it, this page loaded, and for a brief moment, I
felt like a hacker from the movies :D

------
nhebb
Curious about the CPU usage of canvas apps on older systems, I ran this in FF
and Chrome. (I'd classify the system I'm on at the moment as a mid-tier
business PC from 2008.) FF maintained a CPU usage mostly in the 33-40% range
and Chrome in the 18-23% range. CPU usage would spike up to 75-90% in FF,
whereas the largest spike in Chrome was only 40%.

It's just one data point, but I was impressed with how much more efficient
Chrome was than FF.

~~~
pzeups
That's true! <http://blog.lightjs.org/2013/01/svg-canvas-divs/>

Chrome is 62% faster than Firefox, Safari 85% and IE10 67%

------
ninetax
This is pretty awesome, but I would like to be able to dig in deeper. After
looking at it for a couple minutes, there's really nothing more I can do.

~~~
eltaco
I made a project that is similar - shows a bit more information except its
only for the US and you need to search a specific word/hashtag.
<http://tweetpleth.herokuapp.com/>

------
wasd
Incredibly well done and excellent execution. However, there is a noticeable
delay/lag that totally took me out of the user experience. Even though the
concept was really cool, I wouldn't mind if everything was slowed down a bit
so I get what's actually going on and there was a bit less lag.

------
zobzu
I just realized that they don't have twitter in Australia!! ;)

------
simontaotw
I think europa should be europe, for correctness's sake

------
olog-hai
A pause button would be nice. Also, parts of Australia light up with activity
on the map, but strangely it isn't listed on the dashboard.

~~~
kodablah
I believe the regions are defined as the blocks that become visible when you
hover over the content title. The Asia one doesn't include Australia.

------
shellehs
Are you sure? the webpage showed me these:

\----

The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL:
<http://tweetping.net/>

Connection to 91.121.175.82 failed.

The system returned: (111) Connection refused

The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.

Your cache administrator is webmaster.

~~~
pzeups
it's back!

------
jdelsman
Is it just me, or is it ironic that this site is currently unavailable?

~~~
dangrossman
It's just you. What does visualizing tweets have to do with high availability?

------
jusben1369
Nice. I like trendsmap as well. www.trendsmap.com

------
pzeups
It's only on geolocated tweets ! Awesome.

~~~
pax
that means the less popular locations get even less exposure, as there are
plenty of places in the less developed world of which Twitter location
(desktop) is unaware of.

------
ChuckMcM
That is fun. A bit scary, but fun.

------
pzeups
will be back soon.

------
pzeups
back soon.

------
esornoso
nice work.

------
lampe
nice work!

iam love twitter and right now iam watching a show called #domian and iam
looking for that hashtag and there are per minute about 30 tweets and i dont
see them on your site. iam from germany.

or did i just overlooked something?

